# 40 hp E-tec vs. 40 hp Tohatsu



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a tohatsu 40 HP tiller, electric and pull start. I bought the engine used 4 years ago and it turns out it is a 2004 model.
Mine is a 2 stroke with oil injection. 

The engine is perfect! 6 gallons is more than enough pushing my 16' long 7' wide skiff around. I think my motor weighs like 200 lbs.

I go about 32 mph and my entire skiff is about 900 lbs before passengers and gear.

That being said my uncles 16' panga has a brand new 30hp etec and it was flaw less last summer in the bahamas. but it did have a crazy CPU in it that could one day be an issue.

If my current engine was stolen today I would look for another tohatsu.

Both are sweet motors, but the evinrude is going to have more marketing and dealer support/part availability. But here in the USA with the internet and over night shipping that is a non issue.


What is the price difference of both new?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The E-tec 40 is a detuned 60, and weighs the same as the 60 at about 240 lbs. The Tohatsu 40 weighs about 205. The SUV 17 is rated for only 40 hp, so if you want to be legal, go with the Tohatsu. Personally I'd go with the 60 E-tec (which some say dynos at 68 hp) and get a 40 hp decal to stick on it.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah I have a concern finding someone to work on the Tohatsu if needed and 40 lbs could make a difference. Anyone who has had a Tohatsu swears by them. From what I've read the 40, 50, 60 hp E-tec are the same engines with a different "chip" in the cpu. Gonna be a tough call. Thanks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the 40 etec tiller on my suv.

The etec is so much more engine never mind the larger gear case---only way to go


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I know Mattyvac put his own 50hp Yammi on his, but I still think the max rated is 40 (at least that is what Mel told me when I said I wanted a 50 etec instead of the 40, because the 40-60 all weigh the same). 

I am happy with the 40 Etec. She does squat, and a Tohatsu is significantly lighter, but the torque on the Etec is awesome.

I don't know if the 60 would be advisable. I don't think the boat can handle much more than 50hp, tops.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

40 ETEC on my SUV right now. Great dealer support. No problems whatsoever. Would do it again. I have had some experience with Tohatsu needing parts and service..finally got what I needed on line, but local support was dismal. In my opinion the weight difference with the ETEC is not an issue, and worth any perceived trade off. Will send pics showing no "squat" if you care to pm. FYI .. also had good luck and service with Yamaha on a previous boat, but a little more $$.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had both a Tohatsu and now an Etec. I highly doubt I'll ever get another Tohatsu. When I had an issue it was a nightmare. It took months to have someone actually look at it, and they couldn't even figure out what was wrong with it. So I was stuck without using my boat for 3 to 4 months as it was in and out of Tohatsu shops, they even sent me to a Mercury dealer who also didn't fix it. When it ran good, it ran great. But once that issue showed up it was almost impossible to get a hold of anyone. 

With my Etec, I had an issue and it was resolved in a couple days and right the first time. Not to mention how much more power the Etec's have than the Tohatsu. 

I'm sticking to ETEC on future boats because of their performance and service.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've owned at least three 16 foot skiffs and run a tiller 60 hp motor on all of them. It's hard for me to imagine a 17 footer that couldn't safely handle 60 hp, especially if it was rigged for a center console. I admit I don't know much about the SUV, but if I were having one built I would seriously investigate hanging a 60 hp E-tec on it. Is 60 hp too much for the transom? Is 40 hp the limit only because of CG regulations?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In fl it is a violation of law to overpower a smalboat.

A 60 would be inherently unsafe based om my experience w/ my 40hp. The hull design is the limiting factor--- flat bottom.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think ya'll just made my mind up to go with the 40 E-tec. I tend to think faster is better but Texas also has laws against overpowering boats, although I will be in Florida the most. Thanks


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been unable to locate the Florida statute that prohibits operating a boat with a motor of greater hp than stated on the capacity plate.  I have read opinions that state there is no such statute.  Can anyone point me to the statute if one exists.  There is a statute that prohibits commercial operators from renting/leasing boats with more than rated hp.

This is what the Coast Guard says about capacity plates and max hp:

"It is not a violation of Coast Guard regulations to install or use an engine larger than specified on the capacity label, but there may be state regulations prohibiting it, and restrictions from your own insurance company regarding this.
There are no Coast Guard regulations against exceeding the safe loading capacity, however, there may be State regulations or restrictions from your insurance company which prohibit this. There is a Coast Guard regulation that gives Coast Guard Boarding Officers the power to terminate the use of a boat (send it back to shore) if, in the judgment of the Boarding Officer, the boat is overloaded. There is no fine for this, unless the operator refuses the Boarding Officer's order. We certainly hope that you will abide by the rating, as overloading may lead to capsizing or swamping of the boat.
NOTE: The Coast Guard Capacity Information label is required only on monohull boats less than 20' in length. The label is not required on multi-hull boats, pontoon boats (catamarans), or on any sailboats, canoes, kayaks, or inflatable boats, regardless of length."

Finally, if the SUV 17 can't handle 60 hp, it's not because of the flat bottom.  The old Pathfinder 17T ran fine on 60 hp and there's not much out there with a flatter bottom.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

There are no Laws in overpowering your Boat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> There is no Laws in overpowering your Boat.


327.52(3)

I'll take my steak med. rare! 



327.52[ch8195]Maximum loading and horsepower.—
(1)[ch8195]Except for sailboats, canoes, kayaks, and inflatable boats, this section applies to all monohull motorboats less than 20 feet in length that are: manufactured or used primarily for noncommercial use; leased, rented, or chartered to another for the latter’s noncommercial use; or engaged in the carrying of six or fewer passengers for hire.

(2)[ch8195]No person shall sell or offer for sale any vessel described in subsection (1) unless said vessel displays the maximum capacity information as prescribed in 33 C.F.R. part 183. This shall not apply to resales, but it is the intent of this section to require dealers and manufacturers to furnish this information upon the original sale.

(3)[ch8195]No person shall operate any vessel described in subsection (1) when said vessel exceeds the maximum weight capacity, maximum persons capacity, or maximum horsepower capacity. If no maximum capacity information is displayed, the capacities shall be calculated as provided in 33 C.F.R. part 183, subparts C and D. This subsection shall not preclude the finding of reckless operation under s. 327.33(1) when a vessel is operated in a grossly overloaded or overpowered condition.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Vertigo!

What is the width and weight of of the 17t?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

17T: 560 with a 40hp motor, 6' beam according to NADA


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

> > There is no Laws in overpowering your Boat.
> 
> 
> 327.52(3)
> ...



After reading 1K threads asking this same question, I'll stand by my answer. 


There are no State or Federal Laws that make it illegal.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

It is a Florida statute.

http://www.flsenate.gov/Laws/Statutes/2012/327.52


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> > > There is no Laws in overpowering your Boat.
> >
> >
> > 327.52(3)
> ...



We are having a failure to communicate>>>>>>>>>fl. stat. 327.52(3)>>>>>if u are playing cute in that placing the motor on the boat is not a violation ---fine---but operating it>>> is>>>>if under 20ft. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> 17T: 560 with a 40hp motor,  6' beam according to NADA


suv is 315lbs and 68" in width

and the 17t appears to be a tunnel?


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, 17t is a tunnel. A big one at that. And the original flyer noted 600lb. Here's the link on their forum:

http://www.mbcforum.com/brochures/pathfinder/1997-2000_1700-T.pdf


Alex V


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

IMHO--- very different hull and handling charateristics


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

The Ankona Native SUV 17 does not have a tunnel..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for noting the FL statute that addresses small boat hp.  On close scrutiny it appears to be another piece of well-intended nanny-state legislation that has so many holes in it that if it were a boat it would sink before it got off the trailer.

First, it appears that a max capacity sticker is only required for the first sale of a commercially manufactured pleasure boat.  If the max capacity sticker is not present, then out comes the calculator and tape measure, which I'm sure all LEOs carry and know how to use.  Further, just because the decal on the motor says 300 hp, how would it be proven at what horsepower the boat was actually being operated or, for that matter what horsepower the engine could actually put out?  They gonna dyno the motor before writing a ticket?  The 60 hp e-Tec is a fine example.  It can be tuned to put out anwhere between about 70 hp and 30 hp.  Take off the decal, and then there's not even a clue what hp is being developed.

Yes, I have to agree now that there is a law in FL that attempts to regulate small boat  horsepower, but I think a reasonably competent lawyer could pull it to pieces.  What I would worry about is liability and insurance.  Typically all the insurance company asks is how long, how fast, how much hp.  They don't go into what is on the capacity sticker, or even if you have one.  Tell the truth when you buy insurance and you should be OK.  Liability is another issue.  If you cause damage or injury with your boat and the incident can be attributed to more hp than on the sticker, then the same competent lawyer will hand you your a$$.

And yes, I would still put the 60 hp E-tec on an SUV 17.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

model and serial number on the motor will tell the tale to LEO

a quick lookup of boat make and model gives the max HP

Shazaam a ticket [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

"And yes, I would still put the 60 hp E-tec on an SUV 17. " [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]

SUV w/ a 60hp (50% increase in hp)will rack up a reckless operation charge a 2nd deg. mis.
[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Unless you're operating recklessly no LEO is going to take the time to stop you and to check your motor serial against your capacity sticker...assuming you have a capacity sticker.  And, if he did and decided to write a ticket previous arguments concerning the FL statue apply. OTOH, if you're operating recklessly, no matter what hp you have on the boat you'll get stopped and most likely ticketed.

Here's another FL statute that's a joke:
327.391[ch8195]Airboats regulated.—
(1)[ch8195]The exhaust of every internal combustion engine used on any airboat operated on the waters of this state shall be provided with an automotive-style factory muffler, underwater exhaust, or other manufactured device capable of adequately muffling the sound of the exhaust of the engine as described in s. 327.02(24). The use of cutouts or flex pipe as the sole source of muffling is prohibited.....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

BOI - I ran a SUV17 with a 40 Tohatsu, plenty of power and reliable. Had one issue but took it to a local authorized repair shop, they had it fixed in 3 days. It was a bad fuel pump which just went belly up for no reason.

The shop was on the NE side of Lake Houston. Where are you most often located?


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

We sold our house in Jamaica Beach (west end of Galveston Island) and live full time in a 39' fifth wheel RV. Texas is still our state of residence, but we spend a lot of time on both coasts of Florida and will use the boat mostly in Florida.


----------

